# Bristol/South-West Festival Guide 2006



## strung out (Apr 9, 2006)

A guide for anyone who wants to know whats going on in bristol and the surrounding areas this summer! Let me know if there are more that need to be added and I'll add them. Apols to the BBC website for some of the plagiarism surrounding descriptions  Apols/thanks to WoW as well who I nicked some of the info off from his main festivals thread in music forum.

*8th-9th April 2006* Brunel 200 Weekend!
A weekend celebrating the contribution of Isambard Kingdom Brunel to the city of Bristol. The weekend marks the engineer's 200th birthday, and will centre on his most famous creation, the Clifton Suspension Bridge, and its new lights.

*1st May 2006 *North Somerset Show 2006
The countryside comes to the city with a day of rural crafts; from tractor pulling competitions, terrier racing and the Radford Heavy Horse Musical Display Team to crafts, vintage tractors and blacksmith competitions and stalls aplenty.

*19th May - 4th June 2006 *Bath International Music Festival
The festival of music returns with global culture permeating every aspect of this year's programme. From medieval music of the Mediterranean to the vibrant Worldbeat Ball. Jazz bursts its banks and is present in a wide-ranging lunchtime series.

*26th May 2006 - 11th June 2006* Bath Fringe Festival 
One of England's largest and oldest fringe festivals returns to the Georgian city. Venues across Bath play host to a varied programme of music and performing arts events.

*1st-4th June 2006 *Earthwise Festival 
Described by one urbanite as "a horrible hippy affair " Described by the organisers as "As well as the live music we have a multitude of other attractions this year, from Earth Mysteries & Green Wonders to a Youth Stage and Performance Art..."

*2nd-4th June 2006* Venn Festival 
Set in the Stokes Croft quarter of Bristol but overspilling to special venues throughout the city and featuring bespoke line-ups, gigs, shows, dances, workshops, installations and a sense of discovery. This year we feature a cabinet full of musicians that merge musics, traditions and influences into their own distinct patchwork of song, composition and improvisation.

*3rd-4th June 2006* Festival of Nature
From unusual creature encounters, extreme nature and wild weather to survival and jungle adventures, explore the changing face of our planet. A wild weekend of free talks, walks, boat trips, urban safaris, markets, workshops and outdoor films. Located on the Bristol harbourside

*9th-11th June 2006* Lynton and Lynmouth Music Festival
Free festival, located on the edge of Exmoor. Diverse selection of music in a variety of venues, including the Green by the Sea. Bristol band Babyhead will be playing.

*16th-21st June 2006* Sunrise Summer Solstice Festival
Complete with many familiar Green Field faces and a range of innovative and unique offerings, Sunrise promises 5 beautiful midsummer days of contemporary music and performing arts, permaculture and sustainable living. A line-up of music and performance working through the genres of folk-dance-world-rock-fusion and chill, alongside circus, walkabout, mythic theatre, fire shows, multimedia displays and cinema.

*8th July 2006* St Werburgh's City Farm Summer Fair
The 20th City Farm Summer Fair promises music and craft workshops, children's events, a carnival parade and peformers.

*12th-16th July 2006* Larmer Tree Festival
Deep in the heart of the remote and beautiful Cranborne Chase, where Victorian gardens come alive with music, workshops and a huge carnival procession. World, folk, roots, blues, jazz, Americana, country and reggae resound from more than 50 bands performing on five stages nestled between Eastern temples and pagodas.

*20th-23rd July 2006* Trowbridge Village Pump Festival
The festival features internationally known acts from the world of Folk/Roots music. All events take place in marquees and the compact site includes three separate stages plus children's tent, three beer tents and a myriad of trade stalls selling food and items from all over the world. Free camping and free car parking are all on site close at hand.

*22nd-23rd July 2006* Ashton Court Festival
Bristol's annual festival of music and performing arts is back. This year's two dayer includes two stages featuring the best of local music - and national acts, The Bigger Top tent with funk, hip-hop, soul and jazz and more than 120 stalls.

*29th-30th July 2006* Bristol Harbour Festival 
More than 200,000 people flock each year to Bristol's Harbourside to see an array of free entertainment, tall ships and a variety of other vessels, music, street theatre, markets and a spectacular firework show.

*30th July 2006* Massive Attack in the Woods
A one-off gig for the best-known fruit of Bristol's fertile music scene. They will be joined by American folk/soul legend Terry Callier, vocalist on the band's recent single Live With Me. Located at Westonbirt Arboretum

*2nd-6th August* Big Green Gathering 
The Big Green Gathering is a 5 day family camping event in Somerset. It's been going since the 80's and has now become one of the foremost gatherings for demonstrating greener lifestyles, music and knowledge about healing ourselves and the Earth.

*4th-8th August 2006* Bristol Children's Festival 
Four days of fun for children on Bristol'd Durdham Downs. Take part in arts and crafts, children's shows, music workshops or just bounce around on the inflatables.

*10th-13th August 2006* Bristol International Balloon Fiesta 
Four days of balloon heaven, set in the rolling parkland of Ashton Court Estate in Bristol. The Fiesta features mass balloon launches of more than 100 balloons plus a wealth of family entertainment and open-air concerts.

*11th-13th August 2006* Endorse-it-in Dorset
Music festival held Six Penny Handley in the Dorset countryside. Currently featuring three tents including acts such as Neville Staples (The Specials), The Beat, Hayseed Dixie and Eat Static among others. Includes a kids area, camping area and alternative therapy area.

*18th-20th August 2006* Beautiful Days 
This is an excellent festival organised by the Levellers (who will headline on one of the days) -- they aim for an old school countercultural Green Fields of Glasto type atmosphere. Beer provided by an excellent local brewery, Otter Brewery of Honiton. In 2005, the licence was expanded to cover approaching 10,000 (instead of 6,000) people.

*18th-20th August 2006* Bristol Flower Show 
Last year nearly 20,000 people poured through the gates for this annual show on the Downs. The Floral Marquee will be bursting with displays featuring over 60 top growers from across the country and there are lots of stalls and other attractions.
*
2nd-3rd September 2006* Bristol Kite Festival
Go fly a kite at Ashton Court with the annual weekend Kite Festival which attracts kite fliers from all over the world and their amazing kites. There are competitions and even kite fighting where competitors try and knock their rivals out of the sky.


----------



## strung out (Apr 9, 2006)

I might as well reserve this post for just in case. You never know...


----------



## strung out (Apr 9, 2006)

Is St Pauls Carnival happening this year?


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

Any other south west (eg cornwall, devon etc) events welcome here as well!


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 10, 2006)

Theres one in Dorset,, called endorse-it-in-dorset,,,
I might go myself,,,


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 10, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> Any other south west (eg cornwall, devon etc) events welcome here as well!



why not make a request for it to be Sticky'd?


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> why not make a request for it to be Sticky'd?


I'm going to test the water by seeing how successful a start it gets off to first


----------



## wiskey (Apr 10, 2006)

i presume you've looked at williams festival list and picked all the south west ones out? yours seems a little sparse. 

(oh and you've missed off the trowbridge pump fest here  which might not be the most energetic of fest's but the thurs night is normally free to locals and its worth a stroll in the eve) 

and whats with the blue and red?


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

*Miss Daisy* said:
			
		

> Theres one in Dorset,, called endorse-it-in-dorset,,,
> I might go myself,,,


added!


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> i presume you've looked at williams festival list and picked all the south west ones out? yours seems a little sparse.
> 
> (oh and you've missed off the trowbridge pump fest here  which might not be the most energetic of fest's but the thurs night is normally free to locals and its worth a stroll in the eve)
> 
> and whats with the blue and red?


Not yet, I started off just doing ones around Bristol, then realised I might as well do ones for the whole of the south west, hence I'll be adding more soon. Blue and red looks pretty, I might change the colours though if people don't like them. I'll add the Trowbridge fest now!


----------



## wiskey (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## JTG (Apr 10, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> Not yet, I started off just doing ones around Bristol, then realised I might as well do ones for the whole of the south west, hence I'll be adding more soon. Blue and red looks pretty, I might change the colours though if people don't like them. I'll add the Trowbridge fest now!



I don't like them. Change them now.


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

I might. List fully updated now.  Tell me if there are ones I have missed, you prob know more about some of them than me JTG


----------



## JTG (Apr 10, 2006)

Me? I don't know chuff all mate, I just think your colours are shit


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

This'll show those welshies


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 10, 2006)

Venn Festival


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 10, 2006)

shambala festival

Which I might just make it to.


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Venn Festival


nice one!  added


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> shambala festival
> 
> Which I might just make it to.


are you talking about the family camp? I'm pretty sure the official shambala festival isn't going on this year or something...


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Me? I don't know chuff all mate, I just think your colours are shit


colours changed for the benefit of JTG


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 10, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> are you talking about the family camp? I'm pretty sure the official shambala festival isn't going on this year or something...




My mate says he's working there.  

Oh well.


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> My mate says he's working there.
> 
> Oh well.


I think it's not going ahead... check William of Walworth's festival thread for more info on why not...


----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 10, 2006)

Shambala isn't on this year. There's a five day family camp thing and contradictory rumours about the Wilderness Festival over the August bank holiday, which Shambala are meant to be involved in.


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> Shambala isn't on this year. There's a five day family camp thing and contradictory rumours about the Wilderness Festival over the August bank holiday, which Shambala are meant to be involved in.


cheers for the info


----------



## Sunspots (May 31, 2006)

_*bump*_




			
				Tedix said:
			
		

> Is St Pauls Carnival happening this year?



I don't know if this is correct, but I've heard that it's not on this year.


----------

